# 747-2 queries



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi. I have just bought a 2005 747-2. I love this van and the layout is perfect with the 3 kids.

I have a few questions which i am unsure of.

The water levels on the burstner digital display show 0% no matter if full or empty. Is there a simple check/fix?

Also by the heater/water controls near the rear bed there is a on/off switch marked pumpe. I cant find mention of this anywhere in the manual. Any ideas what its for? 

Finally inside the rear wardrobe is the fluid bottle for the heating system. What fluid should i use in this if the levels are low?

Many thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Raf said:


> Hi. I have just bought a 2005 747-2. I love this van and the layout is perfect with the 3 kids.
> 
> I have a few questions which i am unsure of.
> 
> ...


The water levels: If neither are displaying anything then there may be a problem at the control panel above the hab door. A decent auto electrician should be able to fix this.

The switch marked pumpe must be an on/off switch for the heating system pump. This is different to mine but I surmise that is what it is for.

The Alde heating system is a 60/40 mix of antifreeze and water (just like in an engine cooling setup. Regular antifreeze will do for this. If the van has stood for a while, you might need to bleed the air from the system. Run the heating system and if some radiators remain cool, loosen the bleed nipple on the top of them (same idea as a domestic heating system). If the level in the bottle drops out of sight, the heating cuts out on low level so keep a top up bottle handy when bleeding.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raf

When the heating is off, the water level in the expansion bottle should be about 1cm below the max mark. When the pump is on, this will rise to the max mark.

As 747 says, this is a mixture 60/40 antifreeze and water. I think this is refered to as Glysol or something like that.

When bleeding the rads, put the mh front wheels up on the ramps so the front is much higher than the rear.

Hope that helps

Frank


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Many thanks for the reply. So i just get regular antifreeze and mix it with water and add to this tank.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

The 'pumpe' may be for a heat exchanger as I have one in my burstner 747-2 58 plate and many burstners have them. When switched on, this uses the heat from the engine whilst travelling to heat the hab area - fab facility

The fluid must be a 60/40 mix of water and Glycol. Regular anti freeze will not do, Unless it is specifically for aluminium systems

There may be a problem with the level sensors in your tanks


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raf,

This might help also

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-22019-.html


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Burstner switches*

Hello Raf,

If you want I can email you a copy of my Burstner manual it has several switches in it that are situated by the bed. If you pm me your email address I will easily send it.

Neil


----------



## rabble (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

I have hear mention about the pumpe switch on the 747 several times and as our manual states you only switch this on to warm the engine when parked in very cold conditions, to warm the hab whilst driving with the heat exchanger you just put on the heating by sliding the switch on the heater controls which then uses the heating pump not the pumpe switch, clear as mud I know it took me a while to figure out, but after several attempts this works I know.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rad - I think that you will find that your heating fluid level should be 1cm above the MINIMUM level and not as Fdhadi said to allow plenty of expansion in the tank. If filled to near the maximum level the fluid over-expands and the system is likely to ditch it, leaving you thinking you have a leak somewhere. Strange I know and a lot of people get caught out by such a daft arrangement but there it is.

Try cleaning the sensors in the tanks before proceeding further with the nil readings you are getting as this was the problem with ours.

Ron


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Raf

Our water level indicator did not work but then I cleaned out the tank with Milton or similar product and then it works OK.

Martin


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Snunkie said:


> The 'pumpe' may be for a heat exchanger as I have one in my burstner 747-2 58 plate and many burstners have them. When switched on, this uses the heat from the engine whilst travelling to heat the hab area - fab facility


What he says  but for engine heating only,,

Had a 850, and the switch is for the reverse cycle water pump, that warms the engine up using the Alde hab system, when its cool outside,, the pump on mine was under the forward facing seat in the dinette outboard side

To heat the hab while driving, you have to slide the heater panel switch up to either heating, or heating and hot water, This uses the pump in the top of the header tank you have found in the wardrobe


----------



## rabble (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats what I ment but you used alot less words :lol:


----------

